
Google Code Jam 2013 - ariassp
https://code.google.com/codejam/
======
kirinan
Im actually going to compete this year. Usually I sign up, get busy, then
ignore the challenge, however I want to see how I match up with the rest of
the world when it comes to solving hard problems in a set amount of time using
good data structures. Its also always good to stay sharp so that you can do
well in interviews when you need to (never know!).

------
OlivierLi
"The Contest is void in Cuba, Quebec, Saudi Arabia and Syria and where
prohibited by law."

As a student really wishing to one day work at Google Montreal this has me
seriously disappointed.

Does anyone know of a way I could participate if I turn down any prize I would
win?

~~~
codejamer01
Nothing "really" prevents you from participating, you'll just have to fill a
valid address (which can be easily found online) only thing is you won't
receive any prizes...

~~~
arcatek
I once won a US-only Blizzard contest. When I unexpectedly won, I sent them a
mail, and they agreed to ship it to my country (France).

I'm probably the only EU winner of this contest !

------
loeg
Anyone else get:

"""Error: Server Error

The server encountered an error and could not complete your request. If the
problem persists, please report your problem and mention this error message
and the query that caused it."""

When attempting to identify using a Google account?

~~~
crazysaem
I didn't get this error here, however I recieved the exact same error when I
used my german "..@googlemail.com" mail address to register on appengine.
After changing it to "..@gmail.com" it worked. If you are german, you could
try that as well.

